# (video)dead space on hp touchPad ics cm9



## drgci (Jan 20, 2012)

hello guys
dead space on HP touchpad ics cm9!! 




tutorial its in the description 
enjoy


----------



## dogmanky (Nov 30, 2011)

confirmed! It's working. Thank you very much!


----------

